# Cheese Smoke



## ron50 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well after spending half the day yesterday cleaning out every orifice of my CCSV to try and blue up my flame I didn't have time to do a meat smoke. 

I had a few hours today so I was able to replenish my supply of smoked cheese in the freezer. It was looking very barren in there!

I didn't connect the propane on the smoker, just preburned some apple and pecan wood in the charcoal chimney with a piece or two of lump. Was able to keep it at 75-80 for 2 hours with a steady supply of the tbs.

Wrapped up the results in plastic wrap and will sample my work tomorrow. Most will go in the freezer for another time.

Assorted amounts of cheddar, colby, monterey jack, gouda, fontina and horseradish cheddar and I didn't forget the mozzarella this time!

Also made a few stuffed peppers. Used some ground turkey and chicken, rice, spices and finished it off with a dollop of ketchup.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 14, 2008)

horseradish cheddar..........MAN........wish i could find that round here

hey Ron......maybe one day you can figure out how to post pics in the post itself.......stead of them tiny thumbnails............BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ron50 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't you click on the photo for a larger size view?
I guess I could use my photobucket account if I wasn't lazy.

It was the first time I saw horseradish cheddar here too, so I snatched it up!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah........if i wasn't lazy..............BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks great Ron. The peppers, wow. I wanna try them.
Andy.


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Apr 14, 2008)

Smoking cheese is one the best things to smoke!  I particularly like Provalone and super sharp cheddar.

Horseradish cheese?...very interesting

-Jr


----------



## bassman (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks great Ron!  I haven't tried cheese yet but it's next on my list.


----------



## pitrow (Apr 14, 2008)

the local safeway around here keeps up a constant supply of horseradish cheddar in the deli... mmmm.... yummy stuff. I've got to get going on a cold smoker so I can smoke some!

Excellent looking smoked cheese Ron, and the stuffed peppers look great too!


----------



## white cloud (Apr 14, 2008)

Never thought about settin a jelly donut on my peppers, looks good. C, mon ron just kiddin, everything looked great. Now that I have a cold smoker I want to try the cheese, but want to make some from scratch. Mozzerella looks real easy to make. You get a pound for every gallon of milk. I bought all the ingredients to make it,just have to do it....


----------



## white cloud (Apr 15, 2008)

If you can find Hoffmans horseradish cheese it is excellent


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks great Ron, I found some horseradish jalepeno monterey jack at my local market the other day.  Never considered smoking it.  Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## white cloud (Apr 15, 2008)

Just had a thought> UH OH.     I wonder if you put some cottage cheese in some cheesecloth and tie to form a bag, let it drip and then hang the bag in the smoker, how that would be. Might be good...............


----------



## geob (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice looking cheese.  How can you do a cold smoke when the outside temp is 85deg.  Wrap the smoker in ice?

geob


----------



## k5yac (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice work Ron... all of it looks real good.  Oh yeah, horseradish cheddar is good stuff.


----------



## ron50 (Apr 15, 2008)

As long as the smoker temp is below 100 degrees you should be ok. The lower the better as you are just looking for the smoke, not the heat.

If the sun is shining on your black smoker that will increase the temp so you could install a sunshade to keep the sun off it. Or do what I do, when the temp is low, smoke as much cheese as you can, lwrap in palstic wrap, let it sit in the fridge overnight, then vacuum seal it and into the freezer it goes.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks excellent Ron!


----------



## invader q (Apr 15, 2008)

That looks great Ron!  Going to have to try that while the air is still cool.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Apr 15, 2008)

Ron, that chz looks great. How long did you smoke it for? I think you said you had a couple extra hours so i'm assuming "a couple hours" (still got some brain cells working!). Gotta try that as I'm in Orlando and won't have the cool weather much longer. What do you think about filling a large pan with ice and placing it near the fire box opening in the grill to keep the temp down?


----------



## walking dude (Apr 15, 2008)

got two hunks of cheese on right now

cheddar, and mozz............the mozz is for this weekend, and momma's homemade mozz sticks........MAN......they are better than any restaurant appetizer fare by a LONG shot


----------



## desertlites (Apr 15, 2008)

sounds great Ron-getting ready to make abt's and a fatty-think I throw a couple chunks in after there done in the cool down mode


----------



## jts70 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ron,

Looking good buddy! I got to smoke some cheese soon, I'm all out


----------



## ron50 (Apr 15, 2008)

Your brain cells are working correctly  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I smoked for just shy of two hours.

I think if you just use a very minimal amount of charcoal and wood the temp will be fine. I think I had maybe 1 piece of lump and 2 small pieces of wood in the smoker at one time. They weren't glowing, just lit enough to keep them burning. I only needed to replace them once.


----------

